# "MEDIUM" Spare ribs



## mofo (Apr 22, 2010)

A local store has "Medium Spare Ribs" on sale for 1.38/lb. What would them mean by "medium" spare ribs? We are having a pot luck lunch next week at work and I was thinking about getting some to take to the luncheon. But I have never seen the word "medium" used in from of spare ribs before. I wonder if they are a cheaper or lower grade of meat...


----------



## corn cob (Apr 22, 2010)

The most sought after spare ribs are those that weigh 3 1/2 pounds or less...Commonly referred to as "3 1/2 down" The ribs are small, tender, and cook up easily. In some areas not easy too find ~~~ Another size/find are ribs that weigh 3 1/2 - 5 pounds. This size would be what you would normally expect to find in your routine grocery store...With larger bones, they still can be cooked to a nice and tender stage...Sometimes you will encounter ribs marked and sold as 5 pounds and up...These are large spare ribs, possibly from an old sausage sow...With a lot of patience and experience they can be eatable...A little chewy maybe...but eatable. ~~~ My guess would be that your local store advertising "Medium" spare ribs they would fall into the 3 1/2 -5 pound range...HTH

Have Fun!


----------



## mofo (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for that good info Corn Cob. I usually get mine at Sam's Club, but this price kind of caught my eye...


----------

